# دراسه الكورسات التدريبيه الخاصه بمجال الحفر واستكشاف ابار النفط



## ابو نور بدر (17 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 


اخوانى اريد معرفه معلومات عن دراسه الكورسات التدريبيه الخاصه بمجال الحفر واستكشاف ابار النفط حيث اننى خريج كليه العلوم قسم بيولوجى واريد ان اعمل بمجال الحفر فى شركات البترول 

وما امكانيه ذلك بعد الدراسه وهل تساعد هذه الكورسات على التعلم 


برجاء سرعه الرد 


شكراااااا:


----------



## gmotor (19 ديسمبر 2011)

Good luck Bro
​


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (21 ديسمبر 2011)

you can see this chanel For More Info About Oil Drilling

http://www.youtube.com/user/OilWellDrilling


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (21 ديسمبر 2011)

you can see this chanel For More Info About Oil Drilling

http://www.youtube.com/user/OilWellDrilling


----------

